# Topics > Arts > Music >  Wekinator, free, open source software, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - wekinator.org




> The Wekinator is free, open source software originally created in 2009 by Rebecca Fiebrink. It allows anyone to use machine learning to build new musical instruments, gestural game controllers, computer vision or computer listening systems, and more.


Projects:

World's Tiniest Violin

----------

